# art journal



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Back ends too big for the front on the rearing one argh


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking good! I love the second one especially


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

ohhh good start  x


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

They look very nice. And props to you for drawing in pen. Scares me too much to try!
I really like the second one. And like you said, fix the hindquarters a lil bit and it's set. For the first one in addition to the eye I noticed that the nose should be a little bigger. This is actually a problem that I have. I do the entire drawing, finish, then come back the next day and can't figure out why it looks so...'off'. That's usually when I call my mom and ask her to take a look at it. First words usually are, the nose isn't big enough. I have to make it a point as I draw it out to concentrate on the nose.
But you pretty much critiqued yourself right on the dot. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a nice critique by midwestern girl! I agree with her , though I like the first drawing better. The nostril is much too small, but the treatment of the ears and eyes is superb.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

They are amazing drawings - love the softness of the eyes 

If you ever want a good pic/pics to draw - let me know


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You've been inspired by this guy like many, many other people, huh? This ol' stallion sure gets around. I remember attempting him once, too, though I'm pretty sure the evidence is long since destroyed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bubba,

you sure have sharp eyes! Are these pieces of artwork yours? pretty darn nice.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh lawd no, not mine. Google. 
My attempt was in seventh grade, if I recall, and probably looked more like this:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

LOL... ^ Thats hilarious...


----------

